# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  ICN's Galenika's test E and B.D. Boldabol

## Z-Ro

Hey guys here are the ICN's that I posted up a while back that no one could really tell because of poor pics. Also, the B.D. is supposed to be Boldabol and Turanabol! Take a close look because I got them at what I thought to be a good deal. Appreciate the help!

----------


## Z-Ro

Boldabol by BD

----------


## Z-Ro

Here ya go!

----------


## Z-Ro

If you would check these out, I'm not BD expert by any means t'all.

----------


## hollaatyoboy

test looks good have the same ones right know

----------


## Titan1

look good to me the icns but the bd im not sure

----------


## MichaelCC

Testosteron enathate 250mg (Galenika) looks (by your pictures) real to me. 
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=50404
Sorry, but I'm not expert in BD production, so I don't know how is it in the case of your other stuff ...

----------


## Z-Ro

Bump on BD

----------


## Z-Ro

^^^^^^

----------


## ajfina

boldabol doesn't have the tear flip off on the top ,suspicious

----------


## sasquatch

Your BD Boldenone cap says "Tear and Flip Up", which is perfectly legit. Their newer batches actually have the name of the product on the cap. But beware of any cap that says "FLIP OFF", that's counterfeit, according to Anabolics 2005.

----------


## Seajackal

Right on Sasquatch, nice advice!

----------


## ajfina

> Your BD Boldenone cap says "Tear and Flip Up", which is perfectly legit. Their newer batches actually have the name of the product on the cap. But beware of any cap that says "FLIP OFF", that's counterfeit, according to Anabolics 2005.


I see it now yes BD is real ,didn't see that early ,guess i was on X my bad  :LOL:

----------

